
Twitter takes down China-linked accounts spreading disinformation on HK, COVID19 - baylearn
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/12/twitter-takes-down-china-linked-accounts-spreading-disinformation.html
======
baylearn
If China wants Chinese voices on Twitter, it could unblock Twitter. One way
Twitter identified coordinated campaigns linked to Beijing was by looking at
accounts signing on to Twitter from IP addresses within China that were not
blocked by the Great Firewall.

~~~
DeltaTree
They could just use vpns to circumvent the blocks if they really wanted to
make their voices heard. Perhaps they're not interested in using Twitter or
have a Chinese alternative.

